# Storm the Not-as-bald



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to see from the pic, but he's got some new feathers on his head, finally.  Can you see the down coming in?


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

He looks much better, hopefully those pinnies come in quick.
Lest he can grow them back, Angel has a bald spot behind her crest from bad breeding.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Storm is looking better,hope his feathers come in soon.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks. 

The pinnies are not coming in as quickly as I was hoping they would, but there's some new fuzz behind his crest and a few feathers have grown back fully on his right side. Can't wait to see how he looks in another month or two.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hopefully it all comes back in  theres a chance he could have a cute little bit of thinning as a result of that bad of plucking. tsuka was plucked there. we dont know if his bald spot is from being plucked when younger or genetic as both parents were like to like :/ but i would not be surprised if storm kept a little baldness. its kinda cute lol


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, I will love him no matter what he looks like...but I keep thinking his poor head might be cold! I hope for his sake at least, most of the feathers come back. I do have hope considering I've seen birds plucked much worse that made a complete recovery.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes like miss Roo 

lucky his crest is nice and full to keep his head warmer


----------

